# [SOLVED] Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

In the past I've bought CS, CS:S, DOD,DOD:S and for some reason I can't play them when I Download and re-install steam with using my steam account. It shows on my Games list, but when I try to play, steam just kinda sits and spins. No splash of any of the 4 games.


----------



## Zapper216 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

could you be more specific on what Steam does?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

sits and spins? are you useing the right account?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Yes, Steam will remember your games. Do you actually have those games installed? Installing Steam won't reinstall your games...


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

I had to Re-format my HD about 9 months ago, (Vundo/Malware issue), and most of the files were corrupt. So I started fresh and assumed everything I had purchased through steam was lost. And yes they were legit buy's through steam. I wasnt worried back then about cheap games. But now I'm getting back into them.. 

So bottom line is I have to re-purchase them, correct?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

No, you won't have to re-purchase them, you just have to reinstall them. If you did not make backups of the files, you will have to download them again, which you can do through Steam. Just make sure you're logged into your account. You won't have to re-purchase.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Awesome, thanks brother


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Just be careful with games protected with securom like bioshock I heard they can not be downloaded(steam) multiple times...It's a rumor I'm not sure if its true.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

As far as I am aware, any game that was released with SecuRom through retail does not have SecuRom when purchased through Steam - no install limit.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

I've got it Re-installed, but cant change name. I've tried to change by typing in console. Nothing is working, is there another way?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Which game is this you're trying to change your name in? Usually there is a field in the Options or Settings menu.


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Day of defeat, but when I go into Options to change from "Player" It states that you have to use the "Steam settings dialog", and when you click on it it takes you to your steam profile page. Which has nothing to do with my DOD name. Its wierd


----------



## chaz69allen1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Does STEAM keep track of what you've purchased?*

Solved!! I got into a empty server and opened console and then typed:

name (player name)

Giggity!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it working. Enjoy your game.


----------

